

Ask HN: Please raise the ban on my URL? - rvivek

Hi HN team,
This is the 3rd time this has happened when I try to paste a link of my blog. It appears on my page (maybe because of a cookie?), but doesn't for the rest of them. Here are 2 screenshots one with the post for Interviewstreet (http://awesomescreenshot.com/02f96cy3d) and the one without it (http://awesomescreenshot.com/0b996cqf4) at the <i>same</i> time. I am not sure what we did wrong, but could you please look into it and let me know. Thank you.
======
akkartik
Is it because you're using bit.ly? _Update_ : bit.ly is a banned domain:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=498910>

(I'm not part of HN.)

~~~
rvivek
Thanks so much. Would keep that in mind. Wish they had a javascript popup that
would warn me :)

